# One stop then Canada, border control.



## esteel1966 (Dec 21, 2008)

4 years ago i overstayed a visa waiver, i now travel to Canada on a regular basis with no problems, but now a cheaper flight is wanting me to go through IAD airport which means touching USA soil, my question is, will i have to go through border control or just stay in the airport and not go thorugh a visa situation. Ill be going from Heathrow one stop dulles and on to Halifax , NS.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

esteel1966 said:


> 4 years ago i overstayed a visa waiver, i now travel to Canada on a regular basis with no problems, but now a cheaper flight is wanting me to go through IAD airport which means touching USA soil, my question is, will i have to go through border control or just stay in the airport and not go thorugh a visa situation. Ill be going from Heathrow one stop dulles and on to Halifax , NS.


You cannot travel or even transit the US on the VWP. Once you violate its provisions, you'll need a visa instead.


----------

